# Massey 1130 width



## sixtyninegmc (Jul 20, 2011)

Anybody know how wide an 1130 row crop would be, set narrow? Already checked tractordata, no Joy. Somebody asked me to drive a 10yd end dump up from Washington, looking at this tractor and wondering if it would fit in the bed?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

sixtyninegmc said:


> Anybody know how wide an 1130 row crop would be, set narrow? Already checked tractordata, no Joy. Somebody asked me to drive a 10yd end dump up from Washington, looking at this tractor and wondering if it would fit in the bed?


if set for 30" rows would be about 79" with 18.4" rubber.Thats if it has short axles,some have longer axles for duals.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

A torch would give it shorter axles if he's not worried about future duals.


----------



## sixtyninegmc (Jul 20, 2011)

Future duals would be nice, but not necessary. I think 79" would fit fine, hopefully it has the short axles.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Does this tractor have a cab? If so I would wonder about height too.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Tread width rear 72" to 94" front 60"
Wheel base 102.06"

The above is a small snippet from the PDF from the Nebraska Test of this model. Link to info.
http://digitalcommons.unl.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=2357&context=tractormuseumlit&sei-redir=1&referer=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.bing.com%2Fsearch%3Fq%3Dmassey%2Bferguson%2B1130%2Bnebraska%2Btest%26qs%3DAS%26pq%3Dmassey%2Bferguson%2B1130%2Bnebr%26sc%3D1-25%26sp%3D1%26cvid%3D041eaefaddeb4d438a3f8eed488fe11c%26FORM%3DQBLH#search=%22massey%20ferguson%201130%20nebraska%20test%22

Never tried to attach a link before. If it does not work, I searched BING for Massey Ferguson 1130 Nebraska test. It was second result.
73, Mark


----------

